# what type of soil



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2014)

i'm going to start a grow but want to know what type of soil is best .  i have Rox Farm soil ,, avaviable,, at the grow store,, so asking for some help sure would apprecateit

all help is welcome


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2014)

i have A 16 OZ styrofoam cup, got seeds Juanita Larimosa by Resin Seeds,, this is suppose to b high in CBD. so going to try one.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2014)

It depends on whether you want to grow in total organic or not. Initially you want the plants in something that has no nutrients and is pH neutral. I recommend coco coir for starting plants, or some of the composit material rooting cubes. Or if you want to go with "standard" soil then "Light warrior" is a soil that will be good for that as well as if you are planning to go to organic growing. You would use enough to fill your cups to keep the plants growing in until they are 2-3 weeks old. Then you will need to transplant them to larger containers of either organic soil that you can buy or build; or iff you want to go hydro, you can move them into the hydro medium, but the rooting cubes are more suitable ffor going from seedling to hydro medium as some of it is quite coarse.

Do you know which way you want to go? Organic or synthetic, soil or soilless medium?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 1, 2014)

lightning warrior is that a Fox farm soil???


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 1, 2014)

Have used Sunshine Mix #4, on grow #6 with it, very successfully. Others here also use it. I use small coco coir pots (2"-3"), plant the seed directly into the soil and sprout it this way. When ready, pot and all, transplanted into large (6") coco coir pots. Then, when ready, whole thing transplanted into the final 5 gallon plastic pots. NO transplant shock this way. Enjoy 90% plus germination rate this way, as good as any other method I have tried.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 1, 2014)

thanks for the nfo Yooper


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah the lightwarrior is from Fox farm. If you intend to grow organic, many people use this for seed starting. However the sunshine #4 mix is a good soilless mix.


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 1, 2014)

If you want to use just plain tap water all thru the grow without ever having to worry about ph, you'll need to   mix your own Super Soil, supply it a source of microbes, and allow it to "cook" undisturbed for 30-45 days so the microbes can multiply and flourish.  When this is properly done, the microbes control ph, so you don't have to.

This is the way I've been growing for a long time now, and all my grows finish fine with nothing but tap water, no ph adjustments, and no additives during flowering.

There are several good Super Soil recipes out there.

I've also used a soilless medium (Pro-Mix HP) + dolomite lime + perlite, and Dyna-Gro nutes with good results.  However, I had to adjust ph every time I fed my plants, and I hate adjusting ph.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 2, 2014)

this going to b my second grow, n want to go ,, simple till i get the hand of it.
  my first grow ,, my health got in the way


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> this going to b my second grow, n want to go ,, simple till i get the hand of it.
> my first grow ,, my health got in the way



Fox Farm Ocean Forest & perilite.
General Hydroponics 3 Part & pH down.

Pretty darn simple


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2014)

What Duck said is really simple and a good idea. I second that.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 2, 2014)

Yep. The only thing I would add is to flush the soil at the 2nd or 3rd week of flowering and you will be golden to go the rest of the way without issues.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 3, 2014)

I apprecate the info,, sound like a good idea
  a Happy High to all


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2014)

Before deciding, keep in mind that organic grows do not need to be pH'd and chemical grows do.  I find this to be a very appealing part of organics.  You also do not need to start with supersoil.  And I find that I need to give supplemental feedings even when I do use supersoil.  You can use a good organic soil or soilless mixture and buy commercial organic nutes, like General Organics, Roots, etc, etc.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 12, 2014)

i got Dyna-Gron Fox Farm Nutrients,,, that i use for my Non-Canabis plants


----------

